
Google: America's third political party - scholia
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57585208-71/google-americas-third-political-party/
======
BecauseWeCan
I find the comparison suggesting, but otherwise useless. All human endeavors
have a political factor, but "political party" evokes something else. Many ads
promise to make our lives better, yet they aren't call political.

